# A question about fresh peas



## jusnikki (Aug 22, 2011)

Someone gave me a giant bag of fresh purple hull peas. I've had them in the fridge for the past few days...I haven't had time to bag them up to freeze. How long will they keep in the fridge??


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 22, 2011)

I find that they are fine if kept for no more than 2 weeks but I would use them as soon as possible. The fresher peas are the better they taste so make the time if you can to use them.


----------



## jusnikki (Aug 22, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> I find that they are fine if kept for no more than 2 weeks but I would use them as soon as possible. The fresher peas are the better they taste so make the time if you can to use them.


 
Yes they are so good when they're fresh.. thanks lots!


----------



## vitauta (Aug 22, 2011)

fresh peas are a wonderful bag of summer treats!  they are perishable, and will continue to lose their nutrients until they are safely on your table or freezer, jus. better sooner rather than later for this bag of goodies.  don't forget to shell some--the smaller, younger ones-- for snacking. they are so sweet and delicious that way....


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 22, 2011)

My pleasure  I would have eaten the lot raw by now personally! I just love them fresh, all kinds of peas!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 23, 2011)

It also depends on your fridge. My friends have this new style one, it keeps vegies twice as long as mine fridge, if not longer.


----------

